# My pictures look pixelated, help me please!



## StephanieBlysPhoto (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm hoping I'm doing this in the right place. I've been doing photography for about 6 months now. For some reason when I upload my pictures to Facebook they look very pixelated!? I will look at others pages and their pictures will be crisp and clear! I don't get it? I don't use a high ISO, nothing over 400. So I don't it. I resize them in Photoshop and I size them down to 450. Can someone give me some insight? Thank you.


----------



## KmH (Jan 12, 2013)

When you re-size them, what re-sizing interpolation do you use?

Which Photoshop are you using?

Instead of re-sizing, save a copy for Facebook. In the Save dialog box, lower the Quality setting  to 5 or less, which will reduce the files size so you don't have to re-size.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 12, 2013)

Ummm...not sure but I think around 904 pixels on the longest axis, at 72 ppi looks decent on Facebook. 450 pixel-wide images are pretty darned small. Maybe you are down-sizing your images too much.


----------



## KmH (Jan 12, 2013)

PPI is meaningless for electronic (online) display.

Note: Few computer displays are big enough to show 3807 pixels wide all at one. TPF, and Facebook limit the display size of large images.
Note: Lowering the PPI somewhat increases the files size.

This image is 3807 x 2719 pixels at *240 PPI, *a JPEG quality setting of *5*, and has a file size of *615.8k*;







This one of the same photo is still 3807 x 2719 pixels at *1 PPI, *a JPEG quality setting of *5*, and has a file size of 627k;


----------

